# Neuer Pc oder reicht aufrüsten?



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

*Neuer Pc oder reicht aufrüsten?*

Hallo ich kenne mich gar nicht mich Computern aus und frage deshalb mal um Rat. Der Sinn des Computer soll  das Spielen sein. Aktuelle Spiele laggen nämlich bei mir und ich muss immer auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen.
Prozessor:AMD A8-5600K APU with Radeon Hd Graphics
Mainboard:ASUS F2A55-M LK
Grafikkarte:Nvidia Geforce GTX 750ti
Braucht ihr noch irgendwelche Informationen?
Mir würde es reichen aktuelle Spiele auf normalen Einstellungen ohne lags zu spielen.


----------



## svd (28. September 2015)

Naja, ideal ist der A8-5600K nicht. Ist er in GPU-lastigen Spielen bei der Leistung eines kleinen FX-8xxx, wird er in CPU-lastigen Spielen schnell zur Bremse.
Trotzdem ist die GTX 750Ti gewöhnlich in der Lage, auf FullHD und normalen Settings, über 30fps zu liefern. 

Du lässt schon die GTX und nicht versehentlich die interne Grafikeinheit der APU rechnen? Der Monitor ist also an der GTX angeschlossen und nicht am Mainboard?

Ansonsten würde ich es vom Netzteil abhängig machen, ob eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte (max. 100-150€) ausreicht, oder ob es nicht gescheiter ist doch mehr zu wechseln.
Vlt findest du ja heraus, welches Modell du verbaut hast. Steht normal auf einem Aufkleber seitlich am Netzteil.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Hallo ich kenne mich gar nicht mich Computern aus und frage deshalb mal um Rat. Der Sinn des Computer soll  das Spielen sein. Aktuelle Spiele laggen nämlich bei mir und ich muss immer auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen.
> Prozessor:AMD A8-5600K APU with Radeon Hd Graphics
> Mainboard:ASUS F2A55-M LK
> Grafikkarte:Nvidia Geforce GTX 750ti
> ...


  Also, die CPU ist da in der Tat extrem schwach, die war auch nir "gut" für Games    die Grafikkarte würde für moderne Spiele noch reichen, aber oft nur auf niedrigen Details, das ist halt eine Einsteigerkarte.  Aber oft reicht die - mit ner passablen CPU - auch für mittlere und hohe Details. 

Die Frage ist da an sich: reicht Dir vielleicht ein neues Mainboard + CPU schon aus, oder lieber gleich alles neu? 

Wichtige andere Daten wären: was für ein Netzteil hast du? Dazu das Gehäuse mal öffnen und dann seitlich beim Netzteil nachsehen. Das Netzteil ist (natürlich) auf Höhe der Buchse für den PC-Stromstecker. Was für ein Gehäuse ist es ? Zumindest mal schauen, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein dürfte, damit die nirgends dranstößt. Wie viel RAM hast Du?

Und natürlich auch die Frage, was du denn investieren willst / kannst.


----------



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

Sharkoon WPM700 V2 PC-Netzteil (700 Watt, ATX, Kabelmanagement) hab das netzteil und ich würde so wenig geld wie möglich ausgeben aber soviel wie nötig.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> *Sharkoon WPM700 V2 PC-Netzteil (700 Watt, ATX, Kabelmanagement) hab das netzteil und ich würde so wenig geld wie möglich ausgeben aber soviel wie nötig.*



Also, ein Core i3 als CPU für 110€ wäre da wohl das Minimum, dazu ein Board für 60-70€, beides für Sockel 1150. Da das Board mATX-Größe hat, wäre erneut ein mATX-Board das sicherste. Nachher passt ATX nicht... Das könnte erst Mal reichen. 

Wenn es Dir nicht reicht, dann müsstest du halt noch eine Grafikkarte dazuholen, da wäre eine AMD R9 270X für 150-170€ um die 40-50% schneller als die GTX 750 Ti. Danach kommt die Nvidia GTX 950 für 160-180€, die ist quasi gleichschnell wie die R9 270X, aber braucht weniger Strom und ist kleiner (wäre wichtig je nach dem, was Du für ein Gehäuse hast), und dann kommt die die GTX 960 für 180-200€, die ist 15-18% schneller als die R9 270X und GTX 950.

Und wegen der Grafikkartenlänge wäre es halt wichtig zu wissen, wie viel Platz im Gehäuse ist. 

Außerdem solltest du in der Summe 8GB RAM haben, also auch mal sagen, wie viel RAM du hast und ob es ein oder zwei Riegel sind. 8GB neues RAM kosten ca 40-50€.


----------



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

Habe 16 Gb.


----------



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

Kannst du mir dann irgendwelche cpus und den ganzen kram empfehlen? Kenne mich wie gesagt gar nicht aus und will nicht das falsche kaufen. Grafikkarte könnte ich doch behalten oder?


----------



## luki0710 (28. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Habe 16 Gb.


Was für einen (DDR)? Welche Taktung?


----------



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

Also hier steht irgendwie ddr 3


----------



## svd (28. September 2015)

Falls dir normale Einstellungen echt langten, könnte eine neue Grafikkarte schon helfen. (Bei CPU-intensiven aber leider weniger davon merken.)

Für deine "GTX750 Ti" bekommst du noch um die 100€ auf eBay. Das sind also 80-90€ in die Hand (falls du jemanden kennst, der sie dir direkt abkaufen würde).
Die Zeit ohne Grafikkarte müsstest du halt mit der APU überbrücken.

Mit dem Geld könntest du eine gebrauchte "R9 270X" (~100€), GTX 760 (~120€) oder GTX 770 (~150€) ersteigern, hast also bloß 20-70€ für die mindestens 1.5-fache Leistung bezahlt.
Kann man schon machen, finde ich. In's Gehäuse passen muss sie  halt. (Und etwas Erfahrung auf eBay wäre nicht schlecht. )


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

CPU: Intel Core i3-4170, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80646I34170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder direkt Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard zB ASRock H97M Anniversary (90-MXGW40-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Is halt schwer zu sagen, ob ne neue CPU oder ne neue Graka mehr bringt, oder ob man eh beides neu holen sollte.


----------



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i3-4170, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80646I34170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder direkt Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Mainboard zB ASRock H97M Anniversary (90-MXGW40-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Is halt schwer zu sagen, ob ne neue CPU oder ne neue Graka mehr bringt, oder ob man eh beides neu holen sollte.


Wenn ich mit den zweiten cpu hole was bringt mir das dann? Du hast ja direkt geschrieben.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit den zweiten cpu hole was bringt mir das dann? Du hast ja direkt geschrieben.


  Die zweite CPU ist halt noch stärker, hat echte vier Kerne. Die erste hat zwei Kerne und pro Kern 2 Threads, das "wirkt" wie 4 Kerne, ist aber nicht so schnell wie der i5 mit echten 4 Kernen. Beide CPUs sind aber schneller als Deine. Der Core i5 wäre halt natürlich dann auch "zukunftssicherer" und würde auch für eine Top-Grafikkarte noch gut genug sein.


----------



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

Reicht es wenn ich den zweiten cpu kaufe und das mainboard?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Reicht es wenn ich den zweiten cpu kaufe und das mainboard?


  Ja klar, nur EINE CPUs - du musst halt selber entscheiden, welche der beiden CPUs du lieber willst. Die billigere reicht aus, aber die teurere ist halt besser und wird Dir länger noch eine gute CPU-Basis bieten, so dass du eine Weile Ruhe haben wirst und auch eine sehr starke Grafikkarte dazunehmen könntest.


----------



## hallo969 (28. September 2015)

Wenn ich die beiden Sachen kaufe kann ich dann Spiele wie Rainbowsix Siege etc auf niedrigen/normalen Einstellungen flüssig spielen?


----------



## Typhalt (28. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die beiden Sachen kaufe kann ich dann Spiele wie Rainbowsix Siege etc auf niedrigen/normalen Einstellungen flüssig spielen?



Ja sollte dann laufen. Hab mal n Video bei Youtube gesehen, da hatte wer einen i3 und die GTX 750ti und konnte des auf Full HD in mittleren einstellungen spielen.


----------



## luki0710 (28. September 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ja sollte dann laufen. Hab mal n Video bei Youtube gesehen, da hatte wer einen i3 und die GTX 750ti und konnte des auf Full HD in vernünftigen einstellungen spielen.


Flüssig gehts aufjeden Fall


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Flüssig gehts aufjeden Fall


  und FALLS es nicht klappt, dann wäre es sicher die Grafikkarte schuld, zb falls du eine GTX 750 Ti mit nur 1GB hast. Wenn du eine mit 2GB hast, müsste es aber gehen.


----------



## luki0710 (28. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und FALLS es nicht klappt, dann wäre es sicher die Grafikkarte schuld, zb falls du eine GTX 750 Ti mit nur 1GB hast. Wenn du eine mit 2GB hast, müsste es aber gehen.


Die 750 Ti(!) gibt es nur mit  2-4GB. Eine  750 ist nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Die 750 Ti(!) gibt es nur mit  2-4GB.


 nö Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-70603-10M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  

aber wie gesagt: ich denke, dass die CPU eher das ist, was man wechseln müsste, und nur wenn es DANN noch nicht genug ist auch die Graka


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2015)

ehrlich gesagt, kann ich kaum glauben, dass du aktuelle titel “immer“ mit niedrigsten einstellungen musst. von welchen spielen reden wir da konkret? und von welcher auflösung?


----------



## luki0710 (28. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nö Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-70603-10M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> aber wie gesagt: ich denke, dass die CPU eher das ist, was man wechseln müsste, und nur wenn es DANN noch nicht genug ist auch die Graka


Oh,das ist die einzige 750ti mit 1GB die ich gesehen habe. 

Aber ich stimme zu  die CPU ist hauptsächlich schuld


----------



## svd (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, kann ich kaum glauben, dass du aktuelle titel “immer“ mit niedrigsten einstellungen musst. von welchen spielen reden wir da konkret? und von welcher auflösung?



Ja, meine ich auch. In den Fällen, wo der A8 quasi ein FX-8 ist, sollte deutlich mehr drinne sein. 

Ich würde echt nochmal nachsehen, ob der Monitor in der Grafikkarte steckt, oder, wenn's sein muss, ob im BIOS die iGPU deaktiviert ist, bzw. die dedizierte Grafikarte bevorzugt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, meine ich auch. In den Fällen, wo der A8 quasi ein FX-8 ist, sollte deutlich mehr drinne sein.
> 
> Ich würde echt nochmal nachsehen, ob der Monitor in der Grafikkarte steckt, oder, wenn's sein muss, ob im BIOS die iGPU deaktiviert ist, bzw. die dedizierte Grafikarte bevorzugt wird.



genau.
ich könnte mir ebenfalls vorstellen, dass die dedizierte grafikkarte nicht oder zumindest nicht richtig funktioniert. 
hat die einen zusätzlichen stromanschluß?


----------



## luki0710 (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genau.
> ich könnte mir ebenfalls vorstellen, dass die dedizierte grafikkarte nicht oder zumindest nicht richtig funktioniert.
> hat die einen zusätzlichen stromanschluß?


Ja, 6Pin PCIe.


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, kann ich kaum glauben, dass du aktuelle titel “immer“ mit niedrigsten einstellungen musst. von welchen spielen reden wir da konkret? und von welcher auflösung?


Ich rede von Rainbow Six Siege 1920x1080


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Ich rede von Rainbow Six Siege 1920x1080



da ist noch 'ne beta, kann man vielleicht nicht sooo furchtbar ernst nehmen, gerade was die performance angeht. 
wie siehts in anderen titeln aus?

lass vielleicht mal einen synthetischen benchmark (3dmark oder so) durchlaufen.
wenn dann ein extrem niedriger wert rauskommt, können wir davon ausgehen, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. 

dein rechner mag zwar kein high-end-bolide sein. 
aber ich würde doch schwer behaupten, dass bei den allermeisten (aktuellen) titeln mehr geht als niedrigste einstellungen bei fullhd.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da ist noch 'ne beta, kann man vielleicht nicht sooo furchtbar ernst nehmen, gerade was die performance angeht.
> wie siehts in anderen titeln aus?
> 
> lass vielleicht mal einen synthetischen benchmark (3dmark oder so) durchlaufen.
> ...


  also, bei einigen Titeln reicht die GTX 750 Ti selbst mit ner guten CPU nur knapp, und seine CPU ist halt nicht so dolle.

Aber wenn das Game noch Beta ist UND das der Hauptgrund fürs Aufrüsten wäre. würde ich noch abwarten, wie die Performance des Games bei Release ist.


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

naja also eigenltich hat jedes spiel hier und da seine probleme und wird auf niedrigsten einstellungen gespielt bis auf league of legends


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

Dayz und Battlefield ruckeln auch extrem


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

lass doch bitte mal den 3d mark laufen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2015)

battlefield 4, far cry 4 und witcher 3 mit derselben konfig:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6cHAMTzvYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtNA-4mdU3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7SyrPNx-X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



edit:
ah ok, ist ein 5600. wie viel geben die sich? wird vermutlich ja auch nicht kriegsentscheidend sein.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> battlefield 4, far cry 4 und witcher 3 mit derselben konfig:
> 
> edit:
> ah ok, ist ein 5600. wie viel geben die sich? wird vermutlich ja auch nicht kriegsentscheidend sein.


 Jo, an sich nicht, andere CPUs-Modelle mit Richland vs Trinity-Kern sind bei ähnlichem Takt auch ähnlich stark.


----------



## svd (29. September 2015)

Guck im "Siege" Grafikmenü, dort wo die Auflösung eingestellt wird, nach, ob dort wirklich die GTX750Ti als Grafikkarte gelistet wird und wieviel VRAM angezeigt wird.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass ein Pentium G, ein (wenn auch ziemlich flotter) reiner Zweikerner, mit einer GTX750 (ohne Ti) bei der AnvilNext Engine mehr FPS schaffen soll.
Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht. 

Vlt ist es auch ein thermisches Problem und die APU taktet herunter?
Ich würde auch mal die APU Temperatur und Takt beobachten und ggfs den Standardkühler gegen einen Arctic Freezer tauschen.


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Guck im "Siege" Grafikmenü, dort wo die Auflösung eingestellt wird, nach, ob dort wirklich die GTX750Ti als Grafikkarte gelistet wird und wieviel VRAM angezeigt wird.
> 
> Kann ja nicht sein, dass ein Pentium G, ein (wenn auch ziemlich flotter) reiner Zweikerner, mit einer GTX750 (ohne Ti) bei der AnvilNext Engine mehr FPS schaffen soll.
> Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht.
> ...



Ehm also ich kenne mich wirklich nicht aus der kann anscheinend bf 4 in ultra spielen und ich auf mittel/niedrig?


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

Ja da steht geforce 750ti mit video memory. Der video memory Balken ist ca halbvoll.


----------



## luki0710 (29. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Ja da steht geforce 750ti mit video memory. Der video memory Balken ist ca halbvoll.


Mit wie viel ist gemeint ob 1,2 oder 4 Gigabyte .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sind die Werte bei mir im Leerlauf :  Watch_Dogs , Dirt Rallye, Far Cry 3 ,Mittelerde läuft auf Mittel-Ultra.Und das mit Battelfield (Hoch-Ultra)  bestätigen Freunde von mir.


----------



## svd (29. September 2015)

hallo969 schrieb:


> Ja da steht geforce 750ti mit video memory. Der video memory Balken ist ca halbvoll.



Dann ist ja gut, die interne GPU scheint also ordnungsgemäß deaktiviert zu sein.

Wie verhält sich das Spiel, wenn du die Auflösung auf 1600x900 stellt?


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine ahnung was du jetzt meinst. Hilft das vielleicht?


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Mit wie viel ist gemeint ob 1,2 oder 4 Gigabyte .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung was du meinst. Hilft das vielleicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (29. September 2015)

.....


----------



## hallo969 (29. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut, die interne GPU scheint also ordnungsgemäß deaktiviert zu sein.
> 
> Wie verhält sich das Spiel, wenn du die Auflösung auf 1600x900 stellt?


Es ruckelt sogar noch mehr


----------

